# Governors



## bigshotrob22

Thanks to *bobcaruso, Goose306, and Slowcaddy *we have a way to set up smartassv2 into a ROM of your choice.

*Goose306* Instructions: I pulled out all the Govs from MIUI 2.1 as well as the symsearch.ko. Grab them from my dropbox in the link below:

*http://dl.dropbox.co...5/Governors.zip*
*MD5*: E3A0996576D853CF829FDA78206DDFDB

Unzip, pick and choose the govs you want and install. Both drivers go in the /system/lib/modules dir (Bobcaruso)

*After you have done the steps above do the following*

*Slowcaddy *Instructions:

su

/system/bin/sh

insmod /system/lib/modules/symsearch.ko

insmod /system/lib/modules/cpufreq_smartassv2.ko

Now you can use AOC, QCA, or Liberty Toolbox to select smartassv2

*Heres another method provided by Slowcaddy:*

*http://db.tt/NeuMyERw* -Here is a link to a zip I made has the init.d script to reload on boot and also has interactive, interactiveX, smartass, smartassV2, and conservative govs. Doesn't work yet on CM9 x13thangelx said cm9 doesn't support init.d scripts yet but I tested it on CM7. You'll have to repick your gov in whatever app you use ie: QCA, SETCPU, OR AOC after each reboot

Also heres the script I made if anybody wants it:

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12143482/governor


----------



## chuck54

Im not sure how to do that, but it might be a good idea to try the powerboost mod. I dont have a link for it right now, but try droidmodderx's website. By installing it, it comes with a moddifyed conservative governor that is GREAT for battery savings.


----------



## bobcaruso

bigshotrob22 said:


> Does anybody have a guide or tutorial on how to implement smartassv2 governor into Liberty rom?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


The gov is device (omap 3 etc) dependent not rom dependent, just find it and use it. Make sure you also have symsearch.ko as well (also device dependent)
Both drivers go in the /system/lib/modules dir
then grab an init.d script (from PB or JB, modify it to use smartassV2.


----------



## dvschnk

do you know where a copy of smartassv2 driver is for the omap3? I've found some different symsearch.ko...but having trouble locating the gov driver file for the dx type cpu. Google mostly pulls up the driver for the scorpion from the X10


----------



## Goose306

dvschnk said:


> do you know where a copy of smartassv2 driver is for the omap3? I've found some different symsearch.ko...but having trouble locating the gov driver file for the dx type cpu. Google mostly pulls up the driver for the scorpion from the X10


You should be able to extract it from a ROM which has it... MIUI would be a good example. I'll check it out real quick and if I can find it I'll put it in my dropbox for ya.

*EDIT: *I pulled out all the Govs from MIUI 2.1 as well as the symsearch.ko. Grab them from my dropbox in the link below:

http://dl.dropbox.co...5/Governors.zip
*MD5*: E3A0996576D853CF829FDA78206DDFDB

Unzip, pick and choose the govs you want and install as Bob said. Use program (AOC, QC advanced, etc.) to get them installed. Credit for the govs go to the original devs! As per usual, not responsible for what you do, your phone, etc.

Enjoy!


----------



## bigshotrob22

Goose306 said:


> You should be able to extract it from a ROM which has it... MIUI would be a good example. I'll check it out real quick and if I can find it I'll put it in my dropbox for ya.
> 
> *EDIT: *I pulled out all the Govs from MIUI 2.1 as well as the symsearch.ko. Grab them from my dropbox in the link below:
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.co...5/Governors.zip
> *MD5*: E3A0996576D853CF829FDA78206DDFDB
> 
> Unzip, pick and choose the govs you want and install as Bob said. Use program (AOC, QC advanced, etc.) to get them installed. Credit for the govs go to the original devs! As per usual, not responsible for what you do, your phone, etc.
> 
> Enjoy!


Thanks! Thanks to everybody else who replied as well. Going to give it a shot


----------



## dvschnk

Thanks goose. I hadn't tried pulling stuff out of roms yet. Much appreciated.


----------



## Sandman007

I followed these directions to the letter.

1. Downloaded all governors and symsearch.ko and i put them in the appropriate directory.

2. I extracted 99gov from JBMv19 and edited the file to use Smartassv2. I then put the edited file in /etc/init.d

after doing this and i rebooted my governor does not show in QCA or SetCPU


----------



## Slowcaddy

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> I followed these directions to the letter.
> 
> 1. Downloaded all governors and symsearch.ko and i put them in the appropriate directory.
> 
> 2. I extracted 99gov from JBMv19 and edited the file to use Smartassv2. I then put the edited file in /etc/init.d
> 
> after doing this and i rebooted my governor does not show in QCA or SetCPU


Saw ur post in the cm9 thread. I too couldn't get them to show on CM9 after following the instructions. I tryed something else and I really am new to this stuff so I had no idea what I was doing just did some searching of old z
Govener zips. I ran this in terminal and it worked to install smartassv2.

su

/system/bin/sh

insmod /system/lib/modules/symsearch.ko

insmod /system/lib/modules/
cpufreq_smartassv2.ko

After that it showed up in QCA for me

Sent from my Droid X using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007

When I ran the last step from above I got an Exec format error. What gives? I just copy and pasted the commands so I know it wasn't due to a typo

Edit: finally got it yo work

Sent from my DroidX using RootzWiki


----------



## bigshotrob22

Slowcaddy said:


> Saw ur post in the cm9 thread. I too couldn't get them to show on CM9 after following the instructions. I tryed something else and I really am new to this stuff so I had no idea what I was doing just did some searching of old z
> Govener zips. I ran this in terminal and it worked to install smartassv2.
> 
> su
> 
> /system/bin/sh
> 
> insmod /system/lib/modules/symsearch.ko
> 
> insmod /system/lib/modules/
> cpufreq_smartassv2.ko
> 
> After that it showed up in QCA for me
> 
> Sent from my Droid X using Tapatalk


Thank a lot! Couldnt get it to work until your write up. Im going to update the OP (if you dont mind)


----------



## Slowcaddy

bigshotrob22 said:


> Thank a lot! Couldnt get it to work until your write up. Im going to update the OP (if you dont mind)


Glad I could help 

Sent from my Droid X using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowcaddy

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> When I ran the last step from above I got an Exec format error. What gives? I just copy and pasted the commands so I know it wasn't due to a typo
> 
> Sent from my DroidX using RootzWiki


Do you have "cpufreq_smartassv2.ko" in the right folder

Sent from my Droid X using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman007

Slowcaddy said:


> Do you have "cpufreq_smartassv2.ko" in the right folder
> 
> Sent from my Droid X using Tapatalk


I just got it to work. Thanks though. I think I had messed up my permissions the 1st time

Sent from my DroidX using RootzWiki


----------



## Slowcaddy

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> I just got it to work. Thanks though. I think I had messed up my permissions the 1st time


Nice


----------



## bigshotrob22

Do you know how to get it to stick after a reboot

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Slowcaddy

bigshotrob22 said:


> Do you know how to get it to stick after a reboot
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Probably need a init.d script to run on boot to install them. Let me see if i can find the zip I have there is a init.d script in it.


----------



## Slowcaddy

http://db.tt/NeuMyERw - here is a link to a zip I made has the init.d script to reload on boot and also has interactive, interactiveX, smartass, smartassV2, and conservative govs. Doesn't work yet on CM9 x13thangelx said cm9 doesn't support init.d scripts yet but I tested it on CM7. You'll have to repick your gov in whatever app you use ie: QCA, SETCPU, OR AOC after each reboot

Sent from my Droid X using Tapatalk


----------



## bigshotrob22

Slowcaddy said:


> http://db.tt/NeuMyERw - here is a link to a zip I made has the init.d script to reload on boot and also has interactive, interactiveX, smartass, smartassV2, and conservative govs. Doesn't work yet on CM9 x13thangelx said cm9 doesn't support init.d scripts yet but I tested it on CM7. You'll have to repick your gov in whatever app you use ie: QCA, SETCPU, OR AOC after each reboot
> 
> Sent from my Droid X using Tapatalk


Thanks but I got it to work. I wrote a script with Liberty Toolbox and had it run at boot. I then used AOC to apply the smartassv2 at boot


----------



## bigshotrob22

I updated the OP with the new method


----------



## HalosGhost

In reference to init.d not yet having been implemented in CM9, there is an alternative (though I'm not a huge fan of it). It is to get Script Manager to run a simple run-parts on-boot in /etc/init.d/. It's what I'm doing until CM merges support or gets an alternative like systemd.

Either way, it all works flawlessly









All the best,

-HG


----------



## fenris117

So does this mean that we're just waiting on CM9 to make governors stick? And how do I run the scripts in the second method? Flash?


----------



## fenris117

HalosGhost said:


> In reference to init.d not yet having been implemented in CM9, there is an alternative (though I'm not a huge fan of it). It is to get Script Manager to run a simple run-parts on-boot in /etc/init.d/. It's what I'm doing until CM merges support or gets an alternative like systemd.
> 
> Either way, it all works flawlessly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


Could you please elaborate on how you automatically ran the scripts at startup? Thank you, I am still fairly new to messing with my android system...


----------



## Sandman007

fenris117 said:


> Could you please elaborate on how you automatically ran the scripts at startup? Thank you, I am still fairly new to messing with my android system...


1. Download Script Manager.
2.Download 99gov from my DB. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/47702864/99gov
3. Grab the 99gov file and copy it to /etc/init.d. Change Permissions.
4. Edit the Text file (99gov) and change it to use SmartassV2 (Change governor names from cpufreq_interactive.ko to cpufreq_smartassv2.ko)
5. Using Script Manager navigate to /etc/init.d. Long press 99gov and select runas root and run at boot. Save. Reboot.
6.Check QCA for governor


----------



## HalosGhost

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> 1. Download Script Manager.
> 2.Download 99gov from my DB. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/47702864/99gov
> 3. Grab the 99gov file and copy it to /etc/init.d. Change Permissions.
> 4. Edit the Text file (99gov) and change it to use SmartassV2 (Change governor names from cpufreq_interactive.ko to cpufreq_smartassv2.ko)
> 5. Using Script Manager navigate to /etc/init.d. Long press 99gov and select runas root and run at boot. Save. Reboot.
> 6.Check QCA for governor


This is a good way to do only that script. What I was talking about effectively makes init.d functional; albeit a bit slower.

If you'd like, let me know, and when I'm on my computer, I'll post the relevant info. Although. If you just want the basic stuff, then that method above should do you just fine.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## Sandman007

HalosGhost said:


> This is a good way to do only that script. What I was talking about effectively makes init.d functional; albeit a bit slower.
> 
> If you'd like, let me know, and when I'm on my computer, I'll post the relevant info. Although. If you just want the basic stuff, then that method above should do you just fine.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


that would be Great. Thanks


----------



## bobcaruso

HalosGhost said:


> This is a good way to do only that script. What I was talking about effectively makes init.d functional; albeit a bit slower.
> 
> If you'd like, let me know, and when I'm on my computer, I'll post the relevant info. Although. If you just want the basic stuff, then that method above should do you just fine.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


Six of one, half a dozen of the other, you're still running SM on boot, so whether it's run-parts which invokes init.d script runs, or the individual scripts on boot in SM, it's all the same


----------



## HalosGhost

bobcaruso said:


> Six of one, half a dozen of the other, you're still running SM on boot, so whether it's run-parts which invokes init.d script runs, or the individual scripts on boot in SM, it's all the same


You're absolutely correct. I just prefer the run-parts route so that I don't have to have add an SM entry if I ever add more scripts. For instance, I also have a script to deal with the hard-key backlights. But I still only have one SM entry. Later, I might do some custom clocking. But I still would only have to add the new script to init.d.

In a sense, run-parts just functions a little more light-weight if you want lots of scripts.









All the best,

-HG


----------



## Slowcaddy

HalosGhost said:


> You're absolutely correct. I just prefer the run-parts route so that I don't have to have add an SM entry if I ever add more scripts. For instance, I also have a script to deal with the hard-key backlights. But I still only have one SM entry. Later, I might do some custom clocking. But I still would only have to add the new script to init.d.
> 
> In a sense, run-parts just functions a little more light-weight if you want lots of scripts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


One script to run them all, nice


----------



## Darienms1986

Im trying to build a script to get governors loaded on start and it is working but was wondering how to load more than one governor in one script. Do i need to add insmod /system/lib/modules/symsearch.ko for every governor or just the one time and then the insmod for all of the governors i want. Thanks for any help

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## Darienms1986

clothednblack said:


> Just one symsearch.ko but need the insmod of every gov and that gov in the modules, I'm pretty sure.
> 
> sent from my wizardry BOOSTEDassV2 DX Miui


Thank you. For some reason i lose all data 3g/1x/anything when i run the scripts. What could be causing that? Wifi still works thou

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## bobcaruso

clothednblack said:


> Just one symsearch.ko but need the insmod of every gov and that gov in the modules, I'm pretty sure.
> 
> sent from my wizardry BOOSTEDassV2 DX Miui


That's correct CNB, 1 symsearch, a seperate insmod line for every gov to install


----------



## iluvamk

Much thanks Slowcaddy! The only problem I have is that InteractiveX is not installed with your zip. It's in /system/lib/modules but doesn't show up under QCA or RomToolbox. Any ideas?


----------



## masterchung7

try running in terminal
/system/bin/sh
insmod /system/lib/modules/symsearch.ko
insmod /system/lib/modules/cpufreq_(your governor case sensitive ie cpufreq_smartass.ko).ko

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## iluvamk

clothednblack said:


> Check inside the file in init.d located in system/etc/init.dwith text viewer for interactive x gov if it's not there then that is part of the problem
> 
> sent from my wizardry BOOSTEDassV2 DX Miui


Its there.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## iluvamk

masterchung7 said:


> try running in terminal
> /system/bin/sh
> insmod /system/lib/modules/symsearch.ko
> insmod /system/lib/modules/cpufreq_(your governor case sensitive ie cpufreq_smartass.ko).ko
> 
> Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


Files already exist


----------



## HalosGhost

Working on getting a flashable zip together to make all this governor business a bit easier. The thread's currently over in the General section. Anyone who wants to help is more than welcome to submit fixes or give advice.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## HalosGhost

clothednblack said:


> Flashing this insert all the common govs including smartassV2 and smartass and x
> 
> http://db.tt/8DYCPKuF
> 
> sent from my wizardry BOOSTEDassV2 DX Miui


I'm aware, but I'm putting together a few sets of scripts and kernel modules for a different package. Eventually, it might also encompass some custom clocking and volting. But, we'll see.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## HalosGhost

clothednblack said:


> Gotcha, hope it works out
> 
> sent from my wizardry BOOSTEDassV2 DX Miui


Haha, thanks for the wishes.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## masterchung7

iluvamk said:


> Files already exist


Try manually moving the governor and symsearch.ko from the zip file to /system/lib/modules/ and then trying again.
Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## fenris117

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> 1. Download Script Manager.
> 2.Download 99gov from my DB. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/47702864/99gov9
> 3. Grab the 99gov file and copy it to /etc/init.d. Change Permissions.
> 4. Edit the Text file (99gov) and change it to use SmartassV2 (Change governor names from cpufreq_interactive.ko to cpufreq_smartassv2.ko)
> 5. Using Script Manager navigate to /etc/init.d. Long press 99gov and select runas root and run at boot. Save. Reboot.
> 6.Check QCA for governor


 the link takes me to the contents rather than the file...


----------



## fenris117

HalosGhost said:


> Working on getting a flashable zip together to make all this governor business a bit easier. The thread's currently over in the General section. Anyone who wants to help is more than welcome to submit fixes or give advice.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> -HG


 link please?


----------



## HalosGhost

fenris117 said:


> link please?


It's not yet fully operational, and in some cases (apparently) has caused people to have some interesting difficulties. But again, the thread is called ShadowTweaks, and it's in the General Section.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## fenris117

Hey, CM9 supports init.d now!


----------



## djxsilence

fenris117 said:


> Hey, CM9 supports init.d now!


yea it does! 

a comprehensive how to for that script for those of us folk who don't know what exactly to do in running the script would be sweets


----------



## brillntred06

djxsilence said:


> yea it does!
> 
> a comprehensive how to for that script for those of us folk who don't know what exactly to do in running the script would be sweets


If you flash the zip that was made for init at that the time that init wasn't supported for CM9 you'll find that it works and loads all governors. I flashed the zip yesterday without issue and have all governors loaded on each boot.


----------



## djxsilence

brillntred06 said:


> If you flash the zip that was made for init at that the time that init wasn't supported for CM9 you'll find that it works and loads all governors. I flashed the zip yesterday without issue and have all governors loaded on each boot.


ok so just take the zip file and flash it in CWR and then the governors should be loaded on boot. ok cool thank you. and then from there i should be able to go into settings for cm9 and pick my governor. awesome awesome. this will go into my video for sure.


----------



## HalosGhost

djxsilence said:


> ok so just take the zip file and flash it in CWR and then the governors should be loaded on boot. ok cool thank you. and then from there i should be able to go into settings for cm9 and pick my governor. awesome awesome. this will go into my video for sure.


Yep, and the new version specifically for init.d supporting ROMs just went live. Testing now. Should make things a bit smoother and more awesome. It'll add more features soon.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## iluvamk

Just curious, any thoughts as to what would happened if flashed on Cm7.

Edit: Sorry wrong thread.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## relaxedcrazyman

yay, it works. thanks for all your help! i was totally lost before i found this thread.


----------



## Maverick39

This works great on Gummy, awesome thanks for all your hard work.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

